# 5 month male, issues pulling when walking



## NewGSDpuppy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey I have been trying to get my 5month old pup to walk good on his leash and was wondering, is this to young to expect them not to pull super hard? or is it possible at this point to help lower his excitement level and get him not so intent on tugging? I try standing in place and slowly tapping him and letting him know I dont wanna go yet but he still pulls pretty hard and is set on going his way, I dont yank or tug hard back or anything I just hold him in place and its not like hes going INSANE and hurting himself to bad but sometimes he does make a choke sound and I feel bad and just want him to sooner understand he needs to wait and chill out, I have a harness I jus put on him and he doesnt seem to mind it at all were about to go out and play in the backyard and I wanna see if its on correct and doesnt hinder his leg movement when running or anything bad, but does anyone have any opinions on harnesses? I would prefer not having him live in a harness but instead just a collar but if it gives the extra control I am gonna need when he gets any larger I might have to keep using it if it works out. Anyways just let me know ur opinions on how to get this guy walking good on the leash, I let him off it only when we in my backyard and playin frisbee or throwing football for him because he doesnt seem to even think of wanting to wander off yet and hes ussually pretty good , a few times hes gotten nippy but I get a hold of him and slowly calm him down and hes ussually ok. He is gettin fixed on the 17th and I heard that will probably help with the walking, but I know it also wont just magically make him walk proper, any tips appreciated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 5 months old what kind of training did you do
untill this point? at 5 months i think your dog shouldn't be pulling
or he should be close to trained so he shouldn't be pulling.
how often do you train your dog not to pull when on a leash??
do you know how to train your dog not to pull when on a leash?



NewGSDpuppy said:


> Hey I have been trying to get my 5month old pup to walk good on his leash and was wondering, is this to young to expect them not to pull super hard? or is it possible at this point to help lower his excitement level and get him not so intent on tugging? I try standing in place and slowly tapping him and letting him know I dont wanna go yet but he still pulls pretty hard and is set on going his way, I dont yank or tug hard back or anything I just hold him in place and its not like hes going INSANE and hurting himself to bad but sometimes he does make a choke sound and I feel bad and just want him to sooner understand he needs to wait and chill out, I have a harness I jus put on him and he doesnt seem to mind it at all were about to go out and play in the backyard and I wanna see if its on correct and doesnt hinder his leg movement when running or anything bad, but does anyone have any opinions on harnesses? I would prefer not having him live in a harness but instead just a collar but if it gives the extra control I am gonna need when he gets any larger I might have to keep using it if it works out. Anyways just let me know ur opinions on how to get this guy walking good on the leash, I let him off it only when we in my backyard and playin frisbee or throwing football for him because he doesnt seem to even think of wanting to wander off yet and hes ussually pretty good , a few times hes gotten nippy but I get a hold of him and slowly calm him down and hes ussually ok. He is gettin fixed on the 17th and I heard that will probably help with the walking, but I know it also wont just magically make him walk proper, any tips appreciated.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

The trainer that I am at has me using a german pinch collar. It makes a big differnce. Do not get the american one the German one has smoth prongs and thay are curived not strate.
this web site has a pic.
Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel Pinch Collar-3.25mm Collar 23'' [HS Collar 50004 55(3.25mm)] : Mastiff harness, Mastiff muzzle, Mastiff collar, dog leash, Dog leash


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

At 4 months I tried a prong collar. Ava didn't accept it very well so I kept working her on the flat. Tried the prong again at 5 months and she did great with it. I got the small prong and still use it, had to add a couple links though. We've been transitioning off the prong for a month or so. She's 10 months old now and only about 1 out of 4 walks are with the prong. My 7 year old daughter can handle her on leash now even with significant distractions, other dogs etc.

Do a search on this site, there is plenty of info on prong usage. Good luck.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yellowjacket said:


> The trainer that I am at has me using a german pinch collar. It makes a big differnce. Do not get the american one the German one has smoth prongs and thay are curived not strate.
> this web site has a pic.
> Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel Pinch Collar-3.25mm Collar 23'' [HS Collar 50004 55(3.25mm)] : Mastiff harness, Mastiff muzzle, Mastiff collar, dog leash, Dog leash


What do you mean by American pinch collar? I've only seen one kind.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think depending on the type of harness you use, it may just encourage the pulling (they use harnesses for sled dogs). I have used a head halter that has worked really well for me, it gives you a lot of control (especially since at 5 months he will start getting very strong). Are you doing a training class?


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Several different things you can try, Dooney is 9 months now, and I just got a handle on her pulling me because I didn't nip it in the bud sooner. 

- when the dog pulls go the opposite direction
-stop make him sit for a few seconds then continue on your walk, if he pulls again, stop again (yes this will make your walk time MUCH longer)

and probably the prong collar would help alot, i didn't get that for Dooney until she was 7 months old and it was the best thing i ever did, besides ramp up her obedience training.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

The Gentle Leader is about the most effective aid for pulling dogs I have ever seen. If you wanna see a dog stop in its tracks and relax, try it. 

I also like the Delmar Smith Wonder Lead but it can be tricky to use.

Many people make the mistake of using a long lead with the idea they can wrap it around their hand to shorten it up, but the dog knows and people don't keep it consistent.

Best to work with a short lead.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a previous thread with info on how I teach loose leash walking: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...se-critique-my-training-method-will-work.html

Another thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/144675-leash-pulling-monster.html

And yet another: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...here-find/159739-short-leash.html#post2150952 

It took a lot of time, patience, and persistence, but Halo walks beautifully on leash, and it's a joy to take her for nice long walks. But in order to do that I had to completely abandon the idea of "going for a walk" in favor of training proper leash skills. That meant that some days we spent 20 minutes walking back and forth over the same ground over and over and over and over..... Very frustrating, but she soon learned that pulling did not get her where she wanted to go, and in fact, she often got even further away. I didn't start training loose leash walking in earnest until she was about 7 months, so if you start now you'll have a two month head start over us. 

I taught her on a flat nylon collar because we were in a class at the time that did not allow training collars of any kind. Since I had to use a flat collar at class, I did all her training during the week between classes on the flat collar too. If you need a little more control because you're not getting enough rewardable behavior on a flat collar, I've had good luck with the front hook Sense-ation harness. It's similar to the Easy Walk harness, which many pet supply stores sell.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger was pulling like mad. I put a prong collar on him. Fitted it correctly under his jaw and he immediately stopped pulling. He still gets really worked up and excited but he holds him self back.


----------



## NewGSDpuppy (Jul 25, 2011)

he is getting fixed in 2 days and after that I plan on getting him into a local training school of some sort, I have heard of a few that people locally recommend and I am going to check them out, does anyone have a link to the best type of prong collar in their opinion? I googled them and they look kinda mean, and there was one called a fur saver? does that mean this will hurt his fur? or do prongs dig into neck bad? also If I did get one, should I only make him wear it outside or is this an inside thing also? I always keep him on a leash with me in my room and he always on it when we go throughout the house as well, He likes the visit the cats lol he sometimes licks but mostly just sits and looks at them but not like a death stare lol. I saw the comment about having to long of a lead and that might be it, plus my leash is adjustable, should I just get a one sized leash for outside?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have my 5 month old gsd on the gentle leader harness. I also have my big 118 lb newfie/lab mix on a similar harness...sensation harness. They clip in the front and eliminate pulling. I would not be able to control my big boy any other way. He was an awful puller but the harness was like a miracle. I still walk my 5 month old with a flat collar at times and there is a HUGE difference when i use the gentle leader....


----------



## valkener (Jul 27, 2011)

Ava said:


> At 4 months I tried a prong collar. Ava didn't accept it very well so I kept working her on the flat. Tried the prong again at 5 months and she did great with it. I got the small prong and still use it, had to add a couple links though. We've been transitioning off the prong for a month or so. She's 10 months old now and only about 1 out of 4 walks are with the prong. My 7 year old daughter can handle her on leash now even with significant distractions, other dogs etc.
> 
> Do a search on this site, there is plenty of info on prong usage. Good luck.


This is way too early to try a prong collar. Did you know they are illegal in Germany? Positive reinforcement is the most lasting way to train your dog. It may take more time, but you knew about the time factor when you got the dog. My husband and I have a puppy who can be a handful to walk sometimes, but we are training him with a flat collar, and he has gotten progressively better with simple, positive reinforcement - done out of his own free will. Best of luck!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Heh. I've never seen a dog relax with a Gentle Leader on. They don't pull, but then again, it's because they are too busy trying to rub it off their face in the dirt/grass/sidewalk and paw at their nose trying to get it off.:wild:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I used the easy walk harness. It is not on the face. Pulling stopped. Nothing like a pup pulling and ending up walking in a circle. He found found going in circles unproductive so he stopped pulling.

Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harnesses for Dogs - Gentle Leader Harness Collar - Petco.com


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My pup is not started the _real _teen phase yet, but he is just on a regular old (flat?) collar. From day 1 when I first put his leash on him, if he started to pull, we stopped. Period. He has rarely pulled. 

Now, at 5 1/2 months, he will start to pull if he sees something he wants, like a horse or another dog, although I think that is just manners. We have started using those types of things as "rewards". If he wants to go see/meet it, he MUST have manners and do it on MY terms. He did great today...it took us a LONG time to get to the horse this morning, but only about half the time on the way back. I think he's figuring it out. I don't say anything, just stand there until he finally either sits, backs up and LOOKS AT ME. Then I click and move forward. Sometimes it's just one step, but it definitely seemed like he started to get it. 

Other than those times, he walks in a slack, u-shaped leash all the time. After a while, I say "Free dog!" and then we play and run, and I let him sniff.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

Prongs and Gentle Leaders are crutches.
You can do better than that.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I do love the easy walk harnesses. 

Prongs and Gentle Leaders and such are *management tools *while you work on issues. 

I wouldn't be so harsh as to simply call them "crutches". 

Oh maybe it was harsh to embolden those words.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

NewGSDpuppy said:


> ....He is gettin fixed on the 17th and I heard that will probably help with the walking, but I know it also wont just magically make him walk proper, any tips appreciated.


Being neutered won't make any difference with the walking. Zippo, zero.

Dooney's Mom and Cassidy's Mom gave great advice, IMHO. I do have my nearly 7 month old on a prong, so we have no walking issues WHEN THE PRONG IS ON, but as another poster stated, it IS a "tool" and not the answer. I need to start in earnest doing what the above posters suggested to you myself.

5 months is pretty young for a prong - I've heard around here 6 months is the youngest age suggested by most. More than that, though, you can't just throw a prong on and jerk it around. I was very worried about not doing things right, so did a lot of research here and other places, watched videos about the proper fit and such. The very first training class we tried just immediately threw a prong on and expected me to just "know" how to use it and that was such garbage. I never went back to that class, needless to say, and I took that prong off and didn't touch it again until I felt confident with it.

I know nothing of Gentle Leaders.

Good luck!


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

didn't mean to be harsh.
there are other methods that can and should be exhausted first.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

NewGSDpuppy said:


> he is getting fixed in 2 days and after that I plan on getting him into a local training school of some sort, I have heard of a few that people locally recommend and I am going to check them out, does anyone have a link to the best type of prong collar in their opinion? I googled them and they look kinda mean, and there was one called a fur saver? does that mean this will hurt his fur? or do prongs dig into neck bad? also If I did get one, should I only make him wear it outside or is this an inside thing also? I always keep him on a leash with me in my room and he always on it when we go throughout the house as well, He likes the visit the cats lol he sometimes licks but mostly just sits and looks at them but not like a death stare lol. I saw the comment about having to long of a lead and that might be it, plus my leash is adjustable, should I just get a one sized leash for outside?


Your dog is always on a leash while in the house? Why?


----------

